# Need some opinions...i know you got them



## anthony1238 (Mar 18, 2008)

What you stock in this 30 gallon tank????
Heres what I *Don't *want because i already have:

Harlequin Rasbora
Neon Tetra
Mollys 
Swordtails
Platy
Danios
Clown Loaches

Maybe a Semi Aggressive tank, what would you do?? [/img]


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

clown loaches in that 30 gallon are NOT going to be healthy little guys.. they need HUGE tanks to thrive as they grow LARGE themselves.

if you are going "semi aggressive" im assuming you have those listed fish in another tank? because they are passive, calm, peaceful fish like the tetras and mollys 
if you do have them in another tank and you want a semi aggresive id suggest a few angelfish or adding more plants and getting 2 or 3 dwarf puffer fish ( put thats all you can keep in there "peacefully" ) but they are super sensitive to water conditions and ABSOLUTLY WILL NOT survive a tank cycling so if you decide on the puffers make sure the tank is well established and you CANNOT put them with other fish besides otos because they are notorious fin nippers.

theres alot of cool agressive fish though.. id say bala sharks,silver dollars, and angelfish are of the more common and poppular ones IMO


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

onefish I think he meant he already has clown loaches in another tank and doesn't want them.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 18, 2008)

yes,i have other tanks sorry that was confusing. need suggestions on this 30 gallon planted tank.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry i misunderstood but yea. agressive - bala sharks, silver dollars, angelfish, tiger barbs ( most of the time fin nippers unless in a large school tend to be "less" agressive ) theres a bunch.. i suggest ( if you have a LFS close ) going to your local store and seeing the types of fish you like, writting down their names, going back home and google-ing them to see their needs: water temp,pH level,what SIZE they can grow to ( that is a common overlooked factor ) if they need a school or need to be solo and etc. etc. and if then have a question of what can go with what you can always put a compatibility post here


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you want something really mean and nasty that will fit in a 30g, there are a couple of options at your disposal. A pair of convicts could thrive in a 30g and could even breed for you. Convicts are notoriously aggressive. You could also try Jewel cichlids. However, with either of these options you're not going to be able to put much else in the tank with them with any hope of them getting along. Both would be good options, though.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

How about a Leopard Ctenopoma? Not sure if the tank would be big enough but I think just one might work. Then you could put the fry from your mollies/platies/swordtails in there for it to eat.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm, dont want to aggerssive and dont want to big that i can only put a couple fish in it. convicts would not like my plants right?? Maybe a school of tiger barbs, what could go with them. my LFS has baby tigers and 2inch ones that always caught my eye but didn't want to put them in my passive tank.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 18, 2008)

there is a guy selling baby convicts in my area for 75 cents a piece. but is that all i can put in there?? 



either that or I try Rainbowfish and ditch the semi aggressive idea. my girlfriend has a few threadfin rainbows that would look nice as a school with some Boesemani Rainbows, both are available at my lfs.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would only go for one school of rainbows. A big school of threadfins would would great. I think the tank might be on the small side for bosemani rainbows, though.

Tiger barbs would also work in a good-sized school, but they'd really limit your options in terms of what else you could stock with them.

The threadfins, on the other hand, could be kept with other fish as long as they're peaceful and wouldn't try to nip the flowing fins of the male threadfins.


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> clown loaches in that 30 gallon are NOT going to be healthy little guys.. they need HUGE tanks to thrive as they grow LARGE themselves.
> 
> theres alot of cool agressive fish though.. id say bala sharks,silver dollars, and angelfish are of the more common and poppular ones IMO


You - rightfully - discourage the OP from keeping clown loaches in a 30 gallon, but you recommend _bala sharks_?? Do you have an idea how big those get? 

They are hardly aggressive...just big...


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yea bala sharks will not work


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

How bout a Blue acara with some corys?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> agressive - bala sharks, silver dollars, angelfish


All have the potential to get too big. I agree on the cichlid stance, as long as you pick out the correct size.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

> id suggest a few angelfish or adding more plants and getting 2 or 3 dwarf puffer fish ( put thats all you can keep in there "peacefully" )


A "few" angelfish will outgrow a 30G tank in no time. On the other hand, you could keep way more than 2-3 dwarf puffers in a 30 gallon. Many people keep 2-3 of those guys in a 5-10 gallon tank. The trick is just to decorate enough to keep their lines of sight broken up.


> either that or I try Rainbowfish and ditch the semi aggressive idea. my girlfriend has a few threadfin rainbows that would look nice as a school with some Boesemani Rainbows, both are available at my lfs.


Boesemani grow largish and need to be kept in groups (they're very, very shy, so you won't see them otherwise). You could probably get away with a school of 6 in that tank, but you wouldn't be able to add anything else.

Threadfin rainbows are great. I keep a school of 12 in my community tank and *love* them. They have relatively low bioloads for their size, and aren't as active as some other species, so they won't be going stir crazy in that kind of space. However, they will limit your stocking options quite a bit, as they are extremely docile and prone to being beat up on.

You could do an extremely peaceful tank with threadfins, honey (or pearl) gourami, a shoal of otos and some peacock gobies.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i would have to suggest against Boesemani rainbows because they need lots of room to swim and i think a 30 gal. might be too small for a school. i think some threadfins and maybe some rummy nose tetras would be nice.

or you could go for some gouramis. i would also get a school of cories.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

That'd be a great tank for a pair of Keyhole cichlids and a school of 8 or so Silver hatchets.

That's a 30 tall, no? I would stay away from any rainbowfish except threadfins. The other small ones - mucullochi and preacox, should really have a least 36" of swimming room, and the larger ones (bosemani, irian red, turquoise, australian) should have 48" or more (preferably 72" when fully grown).

10 tiger barbs would look great in there.

Peacock gudgeons, cherry barbs, and a dwarf gourami or even a single pearl should work.

5 unusual cories (like Orange Lasers, or albino sterbais, or C. axelrodi) and a school of 8 or so Red Eye or Diamond tetras would look great.


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

i think some keyholes would be nice.


----------



## Jo (Jun 10, 2008)

*Silver dollar or pink kissing fish*

A pink kissing fish or a couple of silver dollars would look really nice in your tank. I had both of these fish grow up together in a 38 gal tank for 6 years. Thier still going strong, pretty sturdy fish. but I had to remove the kissing fish when I went to a large tank, because of a pacu fish i bought.
It was funny seeing a 6 in kissing fish scare and chase around a 13 in Pacu. But it got kinda of agressive.
But the kissing fish does'nt bother any of the other fish and I have a mixture.

Good luck.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Kissing Gouramis can get 11" long. Silver Dollars 8" (and eat plants). Neither is appropriate for a 30 gallon tank.


----------

